# ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 failed. (OPGELOST)

## hennep

Iemand enig idee wat hier mis gaat, of beter nog, hoe dit op te lossen?

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/work/busybox-1.4.1 ...

  SPLIT   include/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  GEN     include/bbconfigopts.h

  CC      applets/busybox.o

  HOSTCC  applets/usage

  LD      archival/built-in.o

/bin/sh: i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar: command not found

make[1]: *** [archival/built-in.o] Error 127

make: *** [archival] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  GEN     include/usage_compressed.h

  CC      applets/applets.o

  LD      applets/built-in.o

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3326:   Called src_compile

  busybox-1.4.1-r2.ebuild, line 173:   Called die

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

EDIT: Ik zie nu pas dat er distcc meldingen in build.log staan. Ik zal het eerst maar eens zonder distcc proberen.

daar schieten we dus niet veel mee op, het probleem blijft

Iets langer zoeken levert dit op: "emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc" (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-550672-highlight-busybox.html)

Ik heb niets in CHOST veranderd maar doe toch maar een poging om deze apps opnieuw te compileren.

Daarna compileert busybox wel, PROBLEM SOLVED.

----------

## garo

Indien iemand hetzelfde probleem zou hebben, het is niet nodig om de 3 ebuilds (glibc, binutils, gcc) te hercompileren. Aangezien het probleem was dat i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar niet gevonden kon worden moet alleen de ebuild die voor i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar moet zorgen gehercompileerd worden. Het volgende moet dus ook werken: 

```
emerge -av1 binutils
```

----------

